# nähään



## Canadian Daisy

Hi 
Wondering what nähään means - it was used by itself after the telling of a days events so I can't infer a meaning.... (Apologies if it's a curse.)

Also in the email was "vepeillä konaa" and "ajot katottu". Was able to read around these but am curious what they mean  Closest I could find was something about bus roofs (for ajot katottu) but I don't think that's correct...LOL 

Thanks


----------



## sakvaka

In standard Finnish it's "nähdään" -> see ya, see you later http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/n%C3%A4hd%C3%A4%C3%A4n


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I don't have the vaguest idea what _vepeillä konaa_ is supposed to mean. It's definitely not standard Finnish. (I am inclined to think it isn't even non-standard Finnish!) It's definitely not used where I live.

As for _ajot katottu_, it has nothing whatsoever to do with roofs. _Katottu_ is a colloquial informal form of _katsottu_; in other words, it's a form of the verb _katsoa_ (to look, to see). Without context, it's impossible to say what exactly is meant. _Ajot_ can be _drives, rides, deliveries, driving jobs/tasks._ The person may mean that he/she has by now had enough experience of these "ajot"  -  whatever they are.


----------



## Hakro

_Vepeillä konaa_ might be military slang. _Kona_ or _gona_ means a draftee who is nearing the end of his military service, and _vepeillä _might refer to _veepee, VP, vapaa palveluksesta,_ "free of service" or "off-duty".

_Ajot katottu_ might mean "after having watched the race" (in TV for example).

I'm just guessing. As GOM said, without context it's impossible to say what exactly is meant.


----------

